# TAC Hammer Slingshot Review



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good review SS .


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks,where did you get silicone plugs?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Royleonard said:


> Thanks,where did you get silicone plugs?


I got the silicone plugs from Amazon.com . I got this multi pack to figure out which ones would work for me. You see the small red ones in the video. I am also using the large red ones on my ocularis frames. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XYD2760/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

